# 2x R9290 vs 1x 780ti



## Tillurator (1. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute 

ich hätte die Möglichkeit 2x ati radeon R9290 für den Preis von einer GTX 780ti zu bekommen
meine Frage an euch würde es sich "lohnen" im hinblick auf 1440p gaming ? 
auf max aa und af leg ich nich so viel wert mir ist halt wichtig das die nächsten 2 jahre alle games auf ultra laufen können ( konstante 50-60fps) in den beiden auflösungen

a) gezockt wird auf 2560x1440 IPS Panel
b) wenn freunde da sind auf 1080p HD Beamer

Basis vom System währe der AMD FX 8350 oder der i5 4570

lg Tillurator


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde die R9 290 nehmen, aber eine verkaufen, Die GTX 780 Ti ist nur ca 15% schneller, und die R9 290 ist mehr als schnell genug. Wenn DIE zB "nur" 40 FPS schafft, schafft die GTX 780 Ti auch keine 50, das ist also dann kein Riesenvorteil, wenn man die Nvidia häte.

 ZWEI R9 290 halte für völlig übertrieben. Allein der Strombedarf ist dann enorm, da brauchst Du dann auch ein gutes/teures Netzteil. Daher wie gesagt: EINE R9 290 nehmen und die andere verkaufen, und auf die eine R9 vlt sogar selber einen geeigneten Kühler aufbauen, denn die R9 290 gib es bisher nur mit dem Referenzdesign, da ist die Kühlung ziemlich laut.


----------



## Tillurator (1. Dezember 2013)

ok super vielen dank herb,  
dann mache ich das so

wieviel ziehen denn 2x 290 ? reichen da 850 watt aus ?


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde die R9 290 nehmen, aber eine verkaufen, Die GTX 780 Ti ist nur ca 15% schneller, und die R9 290 ist mehr als schnell genug. Wenn DIE zB "nur" 40 FPS schafft, schafft die GTX 780 Ti auch keine 50, das ist also dann kein Riesenvorteil, wenn man die Nvidia häte.
> 
> ZWEI R9 290 halte für völlig übertrieben. Allein der Strombedarf ist dann enorm, da brauchst Du dann auch ein gutes/teures Netzteil. Daher wie gesagt: EINE R9 290 nehmen und die andere verkaufen, und auf die eine R9 vlt sogar selber einen geeigneten Kühler aufbauen, denn die R9 290 gib es bisher nur mit dem Referenzdesign, da ist die Kühlung ziemlich laut.


ÄHm, hast du eigentlich überhaupt gelesen, mit welcher Konfig er spielen will?

Für 4k ist eine R9 290 für konstante 50-60 FPS nicht unbedingt schnell genug, schon gar nicht, wenn man auch mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen zocken will. Natürlich kostet das viel Strom und ist teuer im Unterhalt, aber das sollte eh klar sein. Zu Zeit ist 4k Zocken oder Downsampling eben noch ein sehr teures Hobby für Enthusiasten. Ihm daher pauschal zu raten, er solle eine Karte verkaufen, halte ich für Humbug. Ebenso könnte er auch beide Karten behalten und noch etwas in eine gute Kühlung investieren (entweder Customkühler oder WaKü)... 

Aber so oder so ist die 780Ti zwei R9 290 unterlegen, rein von der Leistung her. Dafür ist eine Single GPU unter Umständen besser als ein Crossfire Verbund, obwohl Mikrorukler nicht mehr so das große Thema sind wie noch vor ein paar Jahren...


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

Soviel sind nicht notwendig. Das Netzteil sollte nur von einem bewährten Hersteller sein. Da reichen dann auch 650W.

Eine gute Gehäuselüftung ist eh vorhanden? Ein 290er CF Gespann wird den Innenraum doch merklich aufheizen.


@Crash: Von 4k sind 2560x1440 aber noch weit weg. Da langt eine 290er ja noch aus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

ja, klar reicht das. Es reichen auch 600-650W, wenn es ein gutes Markenmodell ist - ich sag mal so ab 70€


 Wobei ich bei der CPU den i5-4570 nehmen würde, denn der AMD braucht - wenn er alle Kerne nutzt - deutlich mehr Strom.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Soviel sind nicht notwendig. Das Netzteil sollte nur von einem bewährten Hersteller sein. Da reichen dann auch 650W.
> 
> Eine gute Gehäuselüftung ist eh vorhanden? Ein 290er CF Gespann wird den Innenraum doch merklich aufheizen.


 Bei einem PC mit so viel Leistung sollte man imo ernsthaft über eine WaKü nachdenken.


----------



## Tillurator (1. Dezember 2013)

ich habe noch ein coolermaster 750w hier das hatte damals so 90 €us gekostet, das sollte dann reichen

hm ok dachte evtl das der amd hexacore in zukunft evtl ein bissl stärker wird weil die neuen konsolen ja auch 6+kerne haben und die entwickler dann die cores besser "ausnutzen lassen" bzw wenn sie das game erst auf konsole entwickeln und dann auf den pc "konvertieren" oder is der gedankenansatz falsch ?

ist der i7-4770k eigentl seinen aufpreis zum i5-4570 wert ? xD
irgendwie verstehe ich nich was die 130€uro mehrpreis bringen sollen


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

Im Ansatz vlt. richtig. Praktisch wird das wohl kaum Auswirkungen haben.

Traditionell dauert es ein paar Jahre, bis Entwickler Erfahrungen mit neuer Konsolenarchitektur gesammelt haben und die Grenzen des Machbaren ausloten können. Ob diese Optimierungen auf Achtkerner sich genauso gut auf den PC übertragen lassen, wird sich erst zeigen. Aber auch auf den neuen Konsolen wird nicht der Prozessor, sondern der integrierte Grafikchip entscheiden, wie gut und schnell ein Spiel aussieht bzw. sein wird.

Derzeit sieht es halt so aus, dass ein AMD Sechs- oder Achtkerner kaum Vorteile gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration (Phenom II) bringt, für jetzige Spiele ausreichend, die Zukunft noch ungewiss ist.

Während ein aktueller Intel Vierkerner immer schneller als seine Vorgänger ist, für einen Großteil der jetzigen Spiele eigentlich gar nicht notwendig wäre und für die Zukunft genug Rechenkraft bietet, um "schlechte" Konsolenports zu berechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

Tillurator schrieb:


> ich habe noch ein coolermaster 750w hier das hatte damals so 90 €us gekostet, das sollte dann reichen
> 
> hm ok dachte evtl das der amd hexacore in zukunft evtl ein bissl stärker wird weil die neuen konsolen ja auch 6+kerne haben und die entwickler dann die cores besser "ausnutzen lassen" bzw wenn sie das game erst auf konsole entwickeln und dann auf den pc "konvertieren" oder is der gedankenansatz falsch ?
> 
> ...


 Das ist derzeit eher für bestimmte "Profianwendungen" sinnvoll, aber die Preise sind bei Hardware ja nie 1:1 einfach gemäß der Leistung, da ist die Frage nach dem "warum" müßig   Die GTX 780 Ti zB ist ja auch ihren Aufpreis nie im Leben wert im Vergleich zu ner GTX 770, AMD R9 280X und 290.

 Wenn Du auf eine Unterstützung für mehr als 4 Kerne spekulierst, dann nimm den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 - das ist quasi ein i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, für 210€ - also "nur" 40€ mehr als der i5-4570


----------



## Tillurator (1. Dezember 2013)

ah stimmt der xeon währe auch noch eine überlegung wert .. weil mehr als ~ 200 euro sollte für die cpu nicht draufgehen

welches mainboard würde denn dann für den neuen xeon taugen ? wollte mich da nicht über 100 €uro bewegen, weil ich die overclocking features und zusatzmüll einfach nich brauche gibts da ein solides board für den xeon ?
was 2x crossfire x16 lanes hat ?
hatte gesehen das eine gigabyte modell sah gut aus, find das gerade nich mehr


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

OC kann man mit dem Xeon eh nicht wirklich machen. Ein Board mit2x PCIe3.0 und crossfire wäre das ASRock Z87M Extreme4 oder das Z87 Extreme3 für jeweils ca 100€. Die haben zwar beide nen Z-Chipsatz, der an sich nix nutzt, aber günstigere mit nicht-Z und crossfire mit 2x PCIe3.0 gibt es nicht. Es gibt aber viele mit Crossfire und je 1x PCIe2.0 und 3.0, dann hast Du ein Crossfire mit x16 + x4 - Speed. Bei 2x 3.0 hast Du ein Crossfire mit jeweils x8-Speed. Es ist aber NICHT so, dass die Karten bei zB x4 nur halb so schnell laufen wie bei x8, also keine Sorge  aber ein kleiner Nachteil wäre x4 schon...


ps: ich find das schon lustig: mehr als ca. 200€ für die CPU nur ungern, aber dann kein Problem, 2x ne AMD R9 290 + Monsternetzteil + Monitor für mind 450€ + HD-Beamer + die Stromkosten für den Spaß  zu zahlen


----------



## Tillurator (1. Dezember 2013)

hehe, naja stimmt schon 
aber ich bin schon immer dual gpu gefahren und würde es auch gerne weiterhin machen
ich habe jetzt mein altes system fast ausgeschlachtet und wollte davon nur das 750w netzteil behalten und die 16gb ddr 1600 corsair + bluray laufwerk und das gehäuse behalten

ich habe meine 3x ATI Radeon 6950,Samsung 830 SSD und den i5 2500k+ Mainboard weitergegeben und wollte nun aktuellere Hardware "nachstecken"
haha das ist aus dem thread doch ein kaufempfehlungstread geworden 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201f92021737184272997e6ac60a2f911f2084af7427

gibts einwände zu den gewählten komponenten ?


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

Herb rät normal von Samsungs EVO Serie ab, weil sie weniger Schreibzyklen aushält.
Und es muss nicht unbedingt ein Z Board für den Xeon sein. Aber wenn du so ein Hardware Aficionado bist, gelten die Regeln für "Otto Normaluser" eh nicht. Mach, was dir Spaß macht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

Den i5 hättest Du nicht weggeben sollen, da verbesserst Du dich jetzt nicht merkbar...   beim Board nur zur Sicherheit beim Hersteller nachsehen, ob es den Xeon wirklich unterstützt - fast alle tun das, aber manche wenige nicht.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (1. Dezember 2013)

Warum kaufst du nicht zunächst eine R9 290 und wenn du wirklich meinst eine zweite zu brauchen holst du die dann wenn es nötig ist? Bis dahin sinkt die dann auch nochmal im Preis...


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Herb rät normal von Samsungs EVO Serie ab, weil sie weniger Schreibzyklen aushält.
> Und es muss nicht unbedingt ein Z Board für den Xeon sein. Aber wenn du so ein Hardware Aficionado bist, gelten die Regeln für "Otto Normaluser" eh nicht. Mach, was dir Spaß macht.


 Schade, denn die Samsung Evo Serie ist nachweislich die beste SSD... 


Ich verstehe allerdings den Sinn dieses Threads nicht ganz. Jemand, der bisher schon eine Dual GPU hatte, braucht doch kaum Kaufempfehlungen hier von uns, oder???


----------



## EngelEngelchen (4. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Herb rät normal von Samsungs EVO Serie ab, weil sie weniger Schreibzyklen aushält.



Mist, die wollte ich mir auch holen. Welche SSD wäre denn dann empfehlenswert?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Dezember 2013)

Eine crucial m500 oder kingston hyper x denke ich


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Evo kannst Du auch nehmen, aber ich persönlich finde es halt, wie soll man sagen... "frech" von Samsung und würde das nicht in Kauf nehmen. zu 99,9% "hält" die Evo aber lang genug


----------



## tapferertoaser (4. Dezember 2013)

Warte mal lieber bis die Gigabyte GTX 780 TI Ghz Edition kommt, die hat im Vergleich zur normalen nochmal nen ordentlichen Schub. 

hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/63057-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-ghz-edition/

Und die hat bei BF 4 mal eben 30 FPS mehr als die R9 290X, ich werde sie mir dann auch holen sobald sie verfügbar ist, das ist nämlich atm. noch das Problem so wirklich ist die nämlich noch nicht Released.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Warte mal lieber bis die Gigabyte GTX 780 TI Ghz Edition kommt, die hat im Vergleich zur normalen nochmal nen ordentlichen Schub.
> 
> hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/63057-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-ghz-edition/
> 
> Und die hat bei BF 4 mal eben 30 FPS mehr als die R9 290X, ich werde sie mir dann auch holen sobald sie verfügbar ist, das ist nämlich atm. noch das Problem so wirklich ist die nämlich noch nicht Released.


 Das Problem ist eher auch, dass sie sauteuer sein wird...


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher auch, dass sie sauteuer sein wird...



Nö bei Atelco ist sie für ca. 680€ gelistet. Und die normale Ti kostet ja in ner guten Varinate auch mal eben 650€ also so viel teurer ist die auch nicht. ^^

http://www.atelco.de/articledetail....&pvid=9b1mgpdee_hot8ae58&agid=2271&aid=127765


----------

